# Litter Box w/Grate Idea



## Haley (Oct 9, 2007)

Winston and Vega came with a cool litter box idea I had never considered before. Susan let me keep the litter box bc it was too big for the condo they were in. We love it!

The previous owners used NIC panels to create a grate to go over the litter. Then, since its a large grate that bunnies' feet would slip through, they put a stitching screen over it. Its nice bc not only does it separate the poops, the raised grate keeps bunny feet clean. 

First you cut the NIC panels to size (in this case they used two and zip tied them):'







Then, put in litter box over litter:






Then put stitching screen on top:






Max approves! :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Haley, I know! The day I was getting their stuff together to go, I emptied the litterbox and was like-oh wow! I forgot all about it. That is the neatest idea, isn't it? Thanks for sharing that, I'm sure many members will copy that idea.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 9, 2007)

Wait.... I don't get it. Why is having the NIC panel ther ebetter than just putting the screen right on the litter?

:huh

____________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Wait.... I don't get it. Why is having the NIC panel ther ebetter than just putting the screen right on the litter?
> 
> :huh
> 
> ...


Gives some room for any soiled litter to be below the screen, I guess. Plus, it helps keep the litter down. When I actually went to clean the pan, there was litter over the grids, then the screen. At first, I didn't even know the grids were there:shock:. Not totally sure on that Nad.


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2007)

I just like it bc its a nice platform I guess. And it really keeps the litter separate. I like it bc when I pick up the screen to dump it off theres no litter stuck to the bottom. It just all seems cleaner I guess 

And for any bunnies who have poopy butt problems, I thought it would be a great idea to have such a gap between the screen and the litter.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah what you say makes sense... a lot of time the pee makes the litter stick to the bottom of the screen.

:nod


----------

